# When are LMDC classes beginning?



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

The topic says it all. Does anybody have any idea. Please intimate us.


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

well mehsum one of the guy at admssn office told me that classes will start in first week of dec......though he didnt cnfrmd the date but said that you will get call letter in 3-4 days


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

I've heard from someone at some facebook page that classes are beginning on 15 Dec, can you confirm it please? When did you last call at LMDC ?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

i called them today and they said classes start from 16 dec


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea same here. I called them too. Our orientation is on 15th December.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

congrats to all who got admission in LMDC.kindly let me know the detailed percentages for M.B.B.S AND B.D.S both.plus last merit if possible.I'll be highly obliged if some one also tell me about interview questions too.thanks in advance to all.


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

mehsum said:


> Yea same here. I called them too. Our orientation is on 15th December.


yea bro, I'm excited...hope to see you there, I got the letter today.


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

samtarar what is your aggregate?


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys, I didn't get my letter yet. Hope to receive it by tomorrow InshAllah.


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

*LMDC hostels*

hi guys
i recieved my letter frm lmdc yesterday#grin bt i live out of pak so i am going to get a hostel room. do any of u know wat lmdc provides in their hostels?? a cupboard?? study table? etc #confused 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@drhamnajaved 

I haven't personally visited the hostels. But have listened though they are the best accomodation you can get there in Lahore. However, some senior can help you in this regard. Why don't you call LMDC and inquire about it.


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

@mehsum
i did ask thm bt they said tat whn im alloted a room i will get to see wats in it n they rnt very helpful over the fone. bt im really excited to start doing something after 4 n a half months of nothing
admission procedure in pak is the worst


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

@drhamnajaved dear me too havnt visited the hostels yet but my father did and he said it was ok having cupboards and study tables morever Ac's facility is also available but you have to pay extra for that


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@drhamnajaved

same here, so bored of these holidays. Still there are almost 2 weeks till classes. :/


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Yaar all of you please reply my questions toooo???????????THANKS


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

please tell me your detailed %ages kindly,plus last merit.interview questions?I'll be highly obliged.


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

amerhch said:


> please tell me your detailed %ages kindly,plus last merit.interview questions?I'll be highly obliged.


dear i hd 79.7% in fcs and my aggrgt was 70.34%...for now i dnt know about last merit but will tell you as soon as i come to know....now as regard to interview que! those were simple and of daily routines


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

amerhch said:


> please tell me your detailed %ages kindly,plus last merit.interview questions?I'll be highly obliged.


my total aggregate is 78% #sad and the interview qustions they asked me were where i studied frm? a levels or fsc?? wat my dad does? his job desciption?? how much my dad earns in a month? my hobbies?? y i want to be a doctor? y did i choose LMDC?? how many other med unis i applied to?? 
i hope u dont mind me asking y u want to kno all of this...


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

THANKS a lot to doc yasir and drhamnajavaid.i am doing A-levels and planning to apply in Agha khan,lmdc,cmh,fmh and sh.zayad next year inshaAllah.I am very much obliged for your help.I got 748 marks in o-levels equivalence so little bit worried.Thanks any ways.


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

bloom said:


> samtarar what is your aggregate?


My aggregate is 81, didn't have to take the entry test because I'm a foreign student, I took the sat subject tests instead


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

samtarar said:


> My aggregate is 81, didn't have to take the entry test because I'm a foreign student, I took the sat subject tests instead


wat was ur SAT 2 score?? i took the same tests n my overall was 2000 bt they only take SAT 2 into consideration for foreign students n im not foreign


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

drhamnajaved said:


> wat was ur SAT 2 score?? i took the same tests n my overall was 2000 bt they only take SAT 2 into consideration for foreign students n im not foreign


I have to double check my exact scores but they are above 550 in Biology, Chemistry and Physics/Mathematics. 550 is the minimum requirement for medical college.


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

i am so ready for classes to begin so life can become a bit interesting #happy ........not so excited about ragging though #shocked 
ok so im a hostellite so if anyone here is also going to a hostel could they please tell me wat i should take with me n which things r useless in the hostels.
also how long will this no jeans, no tshirts, no joggers rule hold up?? i cant live without my jeans n joggers!!
the uni is big n they expect us to walk around in formal shoes!! #baffled (not happening)
n r u guys gonna buy the books in the bookfair?? n where did u guys buy ur overalls frm??


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

drhamnajaved said:


> i am so ready for classes to begin so life can become a bit interesting #happy ........not so excited about ragging though #shocked
> ok so im a hostellite so if anyone here is also going to a hostel could they please tell me wat i should take with me n which things r useless in the hostels.
> also how long will this no jeans, no tshirts, no joggers rule hold up?? i cant live without my jeans n joggers!!
> the uni is big n they expect us to walk around in formal shoes!! #baffled (not happening)
> n r u guys gonna buy the books in the bookfair?? n where did u guys buy ur overalls frm??



Hello friend..i'm going to be a hostellite so here are the answers of your questions one by one!!
You should bring every thing of everyday need because we'll have to live there for five years
Jeans, tshirts nd joggers are not allowed in lmdc at all but you can wear them in hostel...
Yeah i'm going to buy books from bookfair
And lab coats are available on so many shops in lahore....
if you need further info ask freely...#happy


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Hello friend..i'm going to be a hostellite so here are the answers of your questions one by one!!
> You should bring every thing of everyday need because we'll have to live there for five years
> Jeans, tshirts nd joggers are not allowed in lmdc at all but you can wear them in hostel...
> Yeah i'm going to buy books from bookfair
> ...


bt whn i went to lmdc i saw students walking around in jeans n trainers!! ok fine wat if i wear formal pants n tops to uni?? is it allowed for females to wear pants n shirts??
oh n is there any way of finding out which books the professors prefer?? cause there are around 9 books that UHS reccomends for jst anatomy. 24 books in total for anatomy, histology, physiology, biochemistry and behavioural sciences. #nerd should we jst buy thm all or will they give us a book list?? 
sry about the number of questions #sorry


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

drhamnajaved said:


> bt whn i went to lmdc i saw students walking around in jeans n trainers!! ok fine wat if i wear formal pants n tops to uni?? is it allowed for females to wear pants n shirts??
> oh n is there any way of finding out which books the professors prefer?? cause there are around 9 books that UHS reccomends for jst anatomy. 24 books in total for anatomy, histology, physiology, biochemistry and behavioural sciences. #nerd should we jst buy thm all or will they give us a book list??
> sry about the number of questions #sorry


dear i dnt really know that what kind of stuff lmdc allow female studs to wear.......but i will let you know if i get something
and books will be, as u know, available in book fair at lmdc...so dont worry they will provide us what we need
and dnt worry dear as i had said before feel free to ask anything


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@DocYasir

So the boys are supposed to wear, dress pants and shirts with formal shoes?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @DocYasir
> 
> So the boys are supposed to wear, dress pants and shirts with formal shoes?


yes#yes


----------



## drhamnajaved (Nov 23, 2011)

how was the ragging guys?? n first day at uni??


----------

